# Tandem by air at no extra charge



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=146939
Look what I find, too good to be true?
"Do you want to take a bicycle on your next flight with Virgin Atlantic? Non-motorised bicycles including tandems, in protective box or bag can be carried in addition to your free baggage allowance and at no extra charge."
http://www.virgin-atlantic.com/en/hk/passengerinformation/baggage/sports/cycling.jsp

Anybody have done that?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

When we flew to Germany from the US we were charged $165 for our S&S coupled tandem which was in a large suitcase. When we flew from Germany to the US there was no charge for the exact same package.

I'd suggest that charges are applied somewhat at random. Be prepared to pay and hope that you won't have to.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

kai-ming said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=146939
> Look what I find, too good to be true?
> "Do you want to take a bicycle on your next flight with Virgin Atlantic? Non-motorised bicycles including tandems, in protective box or bag can be carried in addition to your free baggage allowance and at no extra charge."
> http://www.virgin-atlantic.com/en/hk/passengerinformation/baggage/sports/cycling.jsp
> ...


Richard Branson is an old hippy--I can believe it.


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

MB1 said:


> When we flew to Germany from the US we were charged $165 for our S&S coupled tandem which was in a large suitcase. When we flew from Germany to the US there was no charge for the exact same package.
> 
> I'd suggest that charges are applied somewhat at random. Be prepared to pay and hope that you won't have to.












We got ourselves the hardware that I intended to fly with which cost a little less that your $165 baggage charge, i.e. HK$1000.
Now, it is not the issue of how I am going to get it on a plane. It is how I am going to get my lady up slopes if we find some on the way, not to mention the fully loaded panniers. She is like a big big rock to haul up slope even if she try hard to help, the worst thing is our cadence do not match, I had been forced to push hard at slow cadence, she is not a serious cyclist. We have tried small hills 150m vertical height 10% slope, and I think I damaged my right knee to a centain extent while doing that. I have to turn her to a real cyclist to make the project works. Guess what you would encounter if you ever ask a lady what to do ? :mad2: I know steering her interest towards your interest is one way to go. Get another lady is out of the question. Any help you can offer ?

Need to see more photos of my HK$1000 tandem before offering your help?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I was trying to find the cheapest bike fees, along with airfare for upcoming LAX to Paris. Everything from $300 EACH WAY on Delta  , to $175-ish on the rest. Then we found Air Tahiti Nui. Non-stop LA to Paris, bikes fly FREE. Winner.


I've also flown LAX to Mpls, MN on American, dragging a big cardboard bike box up to the counter, and was never charged a dime either direction. They were strictly basing it on the weight, not the contents.

YMMV


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

MB1 said:


> When we flew to Germany from the US we were charged $165 for our S&S coupled tandem which was in a large suitcase.


Was it the 26"x26"x10" suitcase that is supposed to be within airline size for regular luggage or something bigger?


----------

